
Show HN: JSON incremental digger based on jq - fiatjaf
https://github.com/fiatjaf/jiq
======
fiatjaf
Some days ago someone posted
[https://github.com/simeji/jid](https://github.com/simeji/jid) here. As jq is
a much more powerful, ready, battle-tested, beautiful and useful language for
parsing and using JSON data, I forked it and created this jiq tool, which is
the same, but supporting all jq features.

